# Gable Vent Nightmare!



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

We have determined that two of our gable vents are leaking during heavy rain/wind and it has caused a lot of damage. We had the roof inspected already and there are some issues but the water is coming in through the vents. 

The builder has been dragging his feet for 15 months now (this is a new construction) and I need to have someone come over that can write up a report on what type of vents need to be installed to correct the problem. We already know that the vents he put in are notorious for leaking (I attached a picture). 

I contacted a roofer already but he's not the right contractor. Can anyone tell me who I need to contact please.

Thank you,
Michaela


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Where are you located? I may be able to recommend someone.


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

We are in New Braunfels, TX (San Antonio area). I really appreciate any help you can give us, this has been very stressful 

Michaela


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

While Michael is helping you, read to understand their function, starting on pp. 605: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...page&q=attic airflow with gable vents&f=false

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

those look like fypon or stylemark vents and should have had a drainage pan installed behind them,if you have a new home you may also have a ridge vent making this one unnecessary


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Gary!



> those look like fypon or stylemark vents and should have had a drainage pan installed behind them,if you have a new home you may also have a ridge vent making this one unnecessary


I know there are no drainage pans behind the vents, my husband and I went into the attic last time it rained to see where the water was coming in. (picture attached)

I don't think we have ridge vents, we have a metal roof but I really don't know much about roofing :laughing:

Michaela


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

oh there wood,they still need a drain pan but detailing it into the stucco would be nearly impossible,you should temporarily cover the outside with plastic and poke a few holes in it to keep out most of the water thats getting in the wall,have a ridge vent installed and get rid of the gable vent

so i guess you need a metal roof installer and a stucco installer


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think we have ridge vents, we have a metal roof but I really don't know much about roofing :laughing:
.......................
Can you take a picture(and post it) of the very top of your roof. Or Google image 'metal roof ridge vents'.


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

> Can you take a picture(and post it) of the very top of your roof.


Here are some of the roof.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

no the ridge is not vented,but looking at the roof im not sure a gable vent is very effective anyway,i lieu of having a vented ridge installed,i would recommend the vent being removed and a better quality more weather resistant vent be installed with proper drainage
don't delay this for too long or you will be facing some major damage to your home


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

the roof looks nice though


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

From the exterior that looks a bit like a Fypon FPRLV, but I think it's conventional built-up mill work (visible junctions in the circumference at 1, 2 and 7 o'clock, and the slightly irregular louvers).

--------------

Per the OP this problem is present at other houses of the same design, and based on the pictures that leak looks more like a design than an installation issue.

As others have noted a pan flashing (a "sill pan", so to speak) would be difficult to install (it would have to follow the shape of the lower half of the window, or water might still be rotting out the sheathing below the angled lower portions and above a pan below the lower horizontal portion of the window) and difficult to detail out to provide correct drainage, and in any case would not protect the wooden portions of the vent assembly from deterioration.

So if the OP wants to preserve gable venting, it looks to me like the vent would have to be replaced with a properly designed and installed unit.

I occasionally find such leaking gable vents, and at least here in Chicago repair usually involves two trades: a carpenter to install the new vent, and a stucco contractor to repair the stucco, and they need to talk to each other to insure the job is done properly.

-------------

As someone else has noted, these leaks should be addressed immediately as water from a gable vent can damage materials for a considerable distance below.

Here's an example from a recent water intrusion inspection where the cause of ceiling damage in a first-floor window bay was the result of a leak at a wooden vent 1.5 stories above and traveling down inside stucco and brick veneer walls, prior to correctly identifying the source as the gable vent, the owner had spend a considerable amount of time and money fixing various other supposed "causes" of damage at the bay:


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> i would recommend the vent being removed and a better quality more weather resistant vent be installed with proper drainage don't delay this for too long or you will be facing some major damage to your home


We don't even want to talk about the damage that has already been done  The really sad part is that they knew about the leak during construction. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

Michael: I really appreciate you taking the time to help me with this and I have a good idea where to start now. I wish I would have found this board a long time ago. The pictures you posted pretty much describe what is happening at my house unfortunately 

Thanks again,
Michaela


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good manufacturer for these types of vents. I actually know someone who has the same problem, at least that is my theory. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

federer said:


> the roof looks nice though


We are having issues with the roof too, I already had an inspection done. Maybe I should take a picture of the repairs they did 

Oh, and our glass block window is leaking too, I need to check on that next.

Michaela


----------



## karenc (Sep 16, 2010)

we are getting a new roof and the roofer said we need gable vents do they all leak or only if installed wrong?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

It depends a lot on the exposure. 

It's pretty hard to get keep any type of louvered vent watertight if it's directly in the path of 40mph wind driven rain, OTHO a vent under a substantial rake overhang on the generally leeward side of the structure... not so hard.


----------



## Gina0616 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Solution Gable Vent?*

Did you find a solution to your gable vent leak? We live in Boerne and have a similar problem and not sure where to begin looking for assistance to repair.


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

> Did you find a solution to your gable vent leak?


I had a couple of contractors come out and we decided to have the gable vents removed and installed ridge vents on our roof. I didn't want to take anymore chances of those vents leaking ever again.

Michaela


----------



## Nucon (Dec 8, 2010)

One possible solution:

Do you have soffit venting? If not you could have them installed. Then have a reputable metal roofing company come install a ridge vent and terminate the gable vent. 

This is a basic but good video to help you understand what I am proposing.
http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_index.asp?page_id=35720174


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

It almost looks like when rain hits it, it's bouncing into the attic. The blades are probably not designed well enough to suppress this. They should be doing some kind of zig zag or something so water can only go one way (out not in). Is there any kind of adjustment you can do or is it all solid non movable? You could maybe try closing it completly for now or at least when it's raining. (obviously not a fix, just a temp workaround)


----------



## Gina0616 (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have the name of the contractors you used? Would you recommend them? We already have the ridge venting.


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

The carpenter we used is "Derrick Flory" 210-605-7206. We are happy with the job he did for us.

Michaela


----------



## Gina0616 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## mikec1356 (Jan 6, 2011)

Michaela, could you tell us who your builder was? My wife and i were just looking at new homes in the New Braunfels area last weekend.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Nikki526 said:


> I had a couple of contractors come out and we decided to have the gable vents removed and installed ridge vents on our roof. I didn't want to take anymore chances of those vents leaking ever again.
> 
> Michaela


Just noticed this thread but this is what I'd have recommended. Some people like the look of gable vents and install fake ones but still use ridge vents for the actual venting.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

even ones that don't actually vent can leak,it still needs proper flashing


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> even ones that don't actually vent can leak,it still needs proper flashing


That's good to know. I had one guy come over and he was going to install a vent on top of the existing ones :no:


----------



## Nikki526 (Sep 12, 2010)

mikec1356 said:


> Michaela, could you tell us who your builder was? My wife and i were just looking at new homes in the New Braunfels area last weekend.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


The builder is James Simek http://simekcustomhomes.com/
I don't know if he is going by "Simek Custom Homes" or "S & S Builders" now. There are other issues with this builder, I would stay far away from him. 

After what we have gone through I would *NEVER* sign another contract with any builder without consulting with a real estate attorney first. It will cost a few hundred dollars but will be so worth it in the end.

Michaela


----------

